# General tips for shooting macro on the R5?



## vjlex (Oct 8, 2020)

One of the things I've been most looking forward to with a flip screen and full frame camera is macro. In particular, I'm eager to put the R5's focus bracketing to use. I took a few series of bracketed shots yesterday just to get an idea of how the R5 handles bracketing.




This is a 25-shot stack of a Japanese tree frog that hangs out around my place until just a little after the rice harvest. This set was taken with the 100L at 2.8. It seems 25 wasn't enough to get the entire rear portion of its body in focus. I also notice some out-of-focus areas in between in-focus areas near the eye. I would appreciate any CC or general tips.


----------



## zim (Oct 8, 2020)

I've never tried focus stacking and i don't have an r5 but I'm curious about it, what software are you using to do the stack or is it done in camera?


----------



## vjlex (Oct 8, 2020)

zim said:


> I've never tried focus stacking and i don't have an r5 but I'm curious about it, what software are you using to do the stack or is it done in camera?


 
I used Helicon Focus a long time ago, but recently tried a program called Franzis Focus Projects. DPP also claims to have a focus stacking function, but I haven't tried it out yet.


----------

